
The History of the TRS-80 (2012) - Red_Tarsius
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/182224/games_from_the_trash_the_history_.php
======
jim_lawless
The history of one of the software companies mentioned, Big Five Software, can
be found here:

[http://www.bigfivesoftware.com/](http://www.bigfivesoftware.com/)

They produced some excellent arcade games. They also sold adapted Atari
joysticks which could be used with their games.

------
Afton
The Living Computer Museum in Seattle has one of these set up if you want to
play some of the old classics.

[http://www.livingcomputermuseum.org/](http://www.livingcomputermuseum.org/)

------
saganus
One of the first computers I used was a TRS-80 Model 4P.... wow that thing was
great... I mean.. you could actually carry it around! (potential back problems
notwithstanding...)

------
leejoramo
Got my start on a Model III. Upgraded it to 48k and floppies running LDOS.

~~~
pohl
Model I here. Started out with the base 4k and cassette storage. Over time, my
dad invested in the expansion interface, 48k, the lowercase character-
generator, and eventually four floppy drives, and LDOS (which I remember
loving). He really sacrificed to give me a head start. Miss you, dad.

I used to drool over pictures of the Model 4 in the catalogs.

~~~
leejoramo
In the late 1990's, I briefly worked with one of the founders of Galactic
Software, the firm that created LDOS. I commented to him that after nearly 20
years LDOS still felt more powerful than MS-DOS.

He agreed with me, and explained how many Unix type features such as pipes and
a real shell they had implemented.

